# redirect wordpress page



## thecreativeboy (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi
is there any way to redirect one wordpress page to another wordpress page which is in the same folder?


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jul 22, 2009)

I didn't get you exactly.


----------



## thecreativeboy (Jul 23, 2009)

In my blog i have to display my latest post in the first page.then after clicking the add more post button,it have go to the posts which didn't include the latest post.so for the add more post url i have to redirect another wordpress page which show the posts which didnt include the latest post.am i clear?


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Jul 23, 2009)

Y cant it be done with some plugin or changing the template


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jul 23, 2009)

thecreativeboy said:


> In my blog i have to display my latest post in the first page.then after clicking the add more post button,it have go to the posts which didn't include the latest post.so for the add more post url i have to redirect another wordpress page which show the posts which didnt include the latest post.am i clear?


You can edit the theme file.


----------



## thecreativeboy (Jul 23, 2009)

actually in the theme file how i can edit.bcoz the codings are very difficult to understand.


----------



## khattam_ (Jul 31, 2009)

I think editing theme is what you should do. Addin 

```
<?php next_posts_link('&laquo; Older Entries') ?>
```
in the index.php where you require should serve your purpose.

However, if you wish to achieve that anyways, create a new post and click on the HTML tab (instead of visual) and then in the content, type in 

```
<script>
location.href="*google.com";
</script>
```
Now, publish it. When you visit the page, you should be redirected to "*google.com".. change "*google.com" to whatever page you want to redirect to.


----------

